# The secret milk weed!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, I have been reading a site about advanced deer tactics and they said the powder wind detection stuff is junk. The guy recommends milk weed. It is a little like dandelions but WAY lighter.

Well, I was out jogging yesterday and noticed a milk week plant and took the pod home.
The wind was blowing southeast and I assumed the seed would drift off in that direction. 
I opened it up and sent a fluff in the air, it drifted southeast until the hot air rising off my shed roof was evidently causing a vacuum and once that seed got about 10 feet from my shed it went straight up over the shed, never to be seen again!! 

You guys have to try this stuff it will make you look at your scent trail so much differently! Plus it is a great fire starter!!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

the fluffy little parachute seeds?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, It will show you just what the thermals are doing. I was standing on a small hill this morning and had the wind in my back. Let the mild weed lose and it went behind me which would seem to be into the wind, then it traveled up to about head level and went in front of me and then sailed straight up. The rising thermal took it way up till I lost sight uf it. So, I could have hunted that spot even though I thought the wind was at me back!! Pretty excited about this stuff!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a bird taxidermist and have access to endless supplys of feathers. A little tuft of goose or swan down gives you the same result. Good stuff man.

Until now I'd never heard of the milkweed thing... Pretty cool. I'll bet it's what the ****** used to use!

Woodsmanship folks! These guys get it...;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Until now I'd never heard of the milkweed thing... Pretty cool. I'll bet it's what the ****** used to use!
> 
> Woodsmanship folks! These guys get it...;-)


Not much of a stick flicker, as im more of a smoke and powder kinda guy buuuuut.... i knew that.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm a bird taxidermist and have access to endless supplys of feathers. A little tuft of goose or swan down gives you the same result. Good stuff man.
> 
> Until now I'd never heard of the milkweed thing... Pretty cool. I'll bet it's what the ****** used to use!
> 
> Woodsmanship folks! These guys get it...;-)


The goose down works but nothing like this stuff. They used to use it as flotation. They say it is the most buoyant natural fiber on earth. 
Try it, you will love it!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

hoghunter, what site is it that you are reading? I love learning more as I can. Any chance they sell this or do you need to just find it outdoors?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you live in utah you can find it all over. I can't give out the site I'm sorry the info is a total game changer for big buck hunters and is a secret .... If you can't find the plant pm me and I'll send you some more info..

just joking about the site. .. huntingbeast.com. my brother turned me on to it, unreal it really changes everything. the guy who started the site killed the state record in his state and not by luck!! i watched about 5 minutes of his dvd and felt like ok I can kill a big deer now!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

the benefit of using tex's suggestion is that you don't spread an invasive species of plant. that stuff crowds out other plants pretty quick. plus, bird hunting is a lot more fun than plant hunting.


----------

